# Jamaica



## Big Worm (May 15, 2009)

Hey all! One of my good friends moved back to Kingston a few months ago and he recently invited me to visit him sometime in July. The only "catch" is that my friend DOESN'T SMOKE!!!!!! No problem...I'll just smoke his share while I'm there! My question is how can I bring back seeds? Do I mail them to myself? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

If I told ya in an open forum, then LEO would know, then I would not be able to do it again.

So I would just go with your own suggestion  and mail them to yourself


----------



## Jarvis (May 31, 2009)

Hello all,

to dispatch has is good for you: from Mexico City and Singapore I to dispatch 15 seeds for me = at the house my brother received the seeds without problem !!! 
(in 2002 & 2005) 
if you can dispatch a "phantom" address that has *is better* 
right a factitious letter-box !!!

 if not I put 15 seeds (under plastic) in the tube of toothpaste 
10 - 15 seeds: that is nothing ! little quantity ! 
same if the police force arrette YOU: you will not go in Prison for that

if that can help you???


peace & respect !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 31, 2009)

When I carry weed out of the country I stick it in a food contaner like a jar of mayonaise or peanut butter. Coffee works good too but everyone knows about that trick. Nobody will open a jar of peanut butter and dig through it to check for seeds. I also take it on my carry on bag, and along with the peanut butter I bring a bunch of canned food and other consumables, that way it looks like I am bringing it because I am afraid to eat the food in that country.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 31, 2009)

dude 
 i lived their for a few years even didi high school 
still travel their frequently 
i always bring back a little less than a Quarter 
EVERYTIME 
so i dont see why u couldn't bring back seeds
by the waY hope your staying in new kingston (uptown)
downtown can be a little vile 
but they sell danky di dank weed right by the bustop
wouldnt recommend it though


----------

